# Strike Anywhere Matches



## sheDaisy

I am wanting some strike-anywhere matches but have been having an awfully hard time finding them. Does anybody have a quality source where I can buy a load of them?


----------



## GPER

ACE Hardware around Kettering,Ohio has them on the isle with fireplace stuff.


----------



## TechAdmin

Most everywhere has them. Do you live in a pretty remote location? If you need them that bad and can't find them online I could ship you some. They have bundles of them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## JeepHammer

I don't think I'd bet on that Dean...

I went to about 7 different places looking to makes some up in the camping and outdoor kits before we put them away for the winter, and I can't find any in town here...

Been to all the 'Usual Places' and can't find a single box this fall.


----------



## BlackPaladin

They don't ship too well. At least, as far as government regulations go (Phosphorus, etc.). They became hard to get.


----------



## ke4sky

*Hazmat shipping charges on strike anywhere matches*

States which have adopted the Uniform Fire Code place restrictions on storage of strike anywhere matches. They ship under the same hazmat category as small arms primers and each package incurs an extra $26 charge.

Emergency Resources - Strike Anywhere/Storm Matches

Locally in the Washington, DC area you can buy them at Ranger Surplus and REI stores.

Green Top Sporting Goods in Ashland, VA also carries them.


----------



## hitech_hick

Picked them up locally in the seasonal aisle 2 for $1 (the big boxes) when they were getting rid of the rest of the grilling stuff for the year...


hick


----------



## Backwoods

Try local camping stores, surplus stores, anywhere that caters to outdoor activitys, camp cooking etc.........


----------



## Fn/Form

Backwoods said:


> Try local camping stores, surplus stores, anywhere that caters to outdoor activitys, camp cooking etc.........


Like BlackPaladin said, strike-anywhere matches got the same treatment as pseudoephedrine... it was very popular for making meth. Only a few local stores carry them.

I can only imagine what my mom would have looked like when she bought them by the thousands for Vacation Bible School projects. "It's for VBS, I promise!" LOL It was a lot of fun to burn them for her VBS crafts use...


----------



## childclown

You could always purchase a zippo and store lots of zippo fluid, I'm sure they have a website (or buy a cheap imitation )


----------



## raMONA

I didn't realize they were actually hard to find in some places?.... They shouldn't be.

What kind of project was your mom doing in VBS? I don't know that I would want to give a bunch of kids some 'strike anywhere' matches! lol


----------



## Sinzitu

Strike-anywhere matches are classed as dangerous goods, "U.N. 1331, Matches, strike anywhere"; and their carriage is forbidden on both passenger aircraft and cargo-only aircraft


Lot's of stores have stopped carrying them. If you can still find them, buy 'em.


----------



## xj35s

Strange. I've been looking for the last week for them. Auburn,NY does not have them. Checked everywhere. Weedsport,NY 8 miles away I found them at the Big M grocery. 1 box. Then the Ace hardware also had plenty of them, both large kitchen size and the small box size.

I wonder if it's a bigger city ban or something.


----------



## endurance

I just picked up four boxes of 250 at my local Safeway store. They're not banned, it's just a matter of the expense of shipping since they have to go ground freight with a hazmat label on them, where safety matches have no such requirement.

I don't see a large advantage of strike anywhere matches over safety matches other than simple convenience. It's certainly not a survival "must have" item. Given a choice between regular matches and windproof matches in your wilderness survival kit, I'll take windproof matches everytime.


----------



## Jezcruzen

ke4sky said:


> States which have adopted the Uniform Fire Code place restrictions on storage of strike anywhere matches. They ship under the same hazmat category as small arms primers and each package incurs an extra $26 charge.
> 
> Emergency Resources - Strike Anywhere/Storm Matches
> 
> Locally in the Washington, DC area you can buy them at Ranger Surplus and REI stores.
> 
> Green Top Sporting Goods in Ashland, VA also carries them.


He is correct. I can't buy them anywhere in my area because of the fire code adoption. (wish I had know about Greentops. I was just there the other week!)


----------



## JohnP

My first post. Hi everybody 

I looked all over Houston, finally found them at an Ace Hardware. Don't know if all Aces have them or not. REI has Storm Matches, not the same as strike anywhere.

~JohnP


----------



## SurvivalNut

*source for matches*

go to ebay

search MATCH STRIKE

match strike, Collectibles, Books items on eBay.com

the dealers are obviously violating some shipping rules, but you can buy all you want


----------



## xj35s

Jezcruzen, I like the strike anywhere for burning the papers. I can just grab a couple and light the fire and walk away. The strike on box matches have to be returned to the kitchen drawer.


----------



## 91G-Dub

I haven't bought any in a few years. Last time I saw them was at one of my local ACE hardware stores. They were in the area of BBQ stuff.


----------



## JeepHammer

Well, I had dinner with the State Police Post Commander the other night (we 'Hot Rod' together) and I found out why you can't buy 'Strike Anywhere' matches anymore...
And he being a fellow prepared soul, I decided to ask if he had seen any 'Strike Anywhere' matches lately...

I got informed...
The Meth Heads were using the white part of the tips as an ingredient in the Meth making process.

They are sold from 'Behind The Counter' now by law in our state.

Only, I don't know anyplace that sells matches from 'Behind The Counter' so it isn't likely I'll find any soon...


----------



## AgentFlounder

Didn't read the entire thread but... MREs used to have decent matches in there. REI used to carry storm proof matches that work really well. One of the wilderness preparation websites I've been reading suggested a Bic lighter instead. The reasoning makes sense... they're cheap... and instead of a few dozen shots at lighting a fire, you get several hundred.

My other answer to starting fires is the austrian made IMCO Triplex Super lighter. I like it way better than the Zippo I used to have. Uses Zippo type lighter fluid. They're on cheaperthandirt & sportsman's guide.


----------



## hillbilly

strike anywhere matches can be bought at Amish stores and they are cheap the only reason I like them is in a survival situation you can have them in a waterproof container and don't need that stupid striker piece and you can carry them in a couple different places and it is compact a zippo or any other lighter is fine,but I would not want in a freezing environment in a real situation but it is your life and hope the best for you.Besides all the fuel you carry could be better used for something else that is more important,The best thing I found is a good steel and flint kit will work if wet or dry and in wind.


----------



## The_Blob

luckily for me, I live near the old (defunct) Blue Tip Match Company factory & have been scavenging 50+ year-old matches for years now


----------



## The_Blob

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but Fire Pistons are very easy to use & you don't have to worry about fuel...


----------



## JW Parker

Wal Mart don't sell the strike anywhere matches around here. I didn't look anywhere else because I knew that I could get them at Ace Hardware. There is an Ace just down the street but Ace is a little pricie. $1.25 for a pack of 250.


----------



## ke4sky

*Improvised strikers for safety matches*

Safety matches can be struck on a sheet of plate glass. The glass must be dry and clean with no glass cleaner residue. Grab the match choking up close to the tip, so that you don't break the stick, and carefully draw a firm, long and continuous stroke across the glass, and back off your fingers before you get burned. This works great with military style lifeboat matches once the phosphorus coating has worn from the cap. The small 2x3 military signal mirror is not large enough to do this, but if you are lucky to have one of the larger 5x7 ones stashed in US Navy liferafts, these work fine. So will the windshield of your car or RV, or any sliding glass door or large window.

Also, if you use a railroad or highway flare, do not casually discard the striker cap. Meth-heads gather these up from accident scenes to use the phosphorus as a catalyst in their illegal drug labs. Instead, save the striker cap in a plastic 35mm film can and stash it in your survival kit so that you always have a good match striker.


----------



## Expeditioner

ke4sky said:


> Safety matches can be struck on a sheet of plate glass. The glass must be dry and clean with no glass cleaner residue. Grab the match choking up close to the tip, so that you don't break the stick, and carefully draw a firm, long and continuous stroke across the glass, and back off your fingers before you get burned. This works great with military style lifeboat matches once the phosphorus coating has worn from the cap. The small 2x3 military signal mirror is not large enough to do this, but if you are lucky to have one of the larger 5x7 ones stashed in US Navy liferafts, these work fine. So will the windshield of your car or RV, or any sliding glass door or large window.
> 
> Also, if you use a railroad or highway flare, do not casually discard the striker cap. Meth-heads gather these up from accident scenes to use the phosphorus as a catalyst in their illegal drug labs. Instead, save the striker cap in a plastic 35mm film can and stash it in your survival kit so that you always have a good match striker.


Great tips!!! I always try to carry three sources of fire with me......strike anywhere matches, a lighter, and a flint/steel set.


----------



## Obsidian

*strike anywhere*

Some old underground and military manuals say you can build bombs, not just incendiaries, from match heads. Never tried that. As kids, my brothers and I tried for Darwin Awards by removing bullets from .22 shells, pouring the gunpowder into 4" copper tubes along with a firecracker, crimping the end around the fuse. Let's just say it worked as designed and we still have all our fingers.

I actually hate matches. Or more accurately, they hate me.

I've gotten accustomed now to using ferrocerium rods and strikers, often labeled inaccurately as "flints". And I'm sure you've seen the magnesium fire starters, which are a hunk of magnesium with a ferrocerium rod glued into one edge. I'd go for the Swedish Fire Steel which you can find lots of places, including eVilleBay.

I use a ferro rod and old hacksaw blade with jelly balls, which are cotton balls splotched with petroleum jelly. You can use cotton clumps from vitamin or other pill bottles or dryer lint instead of cotton balls. (Just make sure the lint is from a load of cottons, not synthetics, else you'll get more melting than burning.)

Finally, I skewer the jelly ball on a long twig. Then use the ferro rod and striker to light it up. They burn for at least a minute. You end up with basically a small torch.


----------



## Janis

hitech_hick said:


> picked them up locally in the seasonal aisle 2 for $1 (the big boxes) when they were getting rid of the rest of the grilling stuff for the year...
> 
> Hick


score!!!! 

i can't stand the way matches smell! Yucky!


----------



## Canadian

I never understood the whole "light a match" thing. The match smells worse than what you're trying to cover up.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Bump.

The strike anywhere matches haven't been around here in quite awhile.

A friend just e-mailed me and said they're now back on the shelf _at the local hardware store_. 

Take a look around in your area if you're looking for them.


----------



## NaeKid

JW Parker said:


> Wal Mart don't sell the strike anywhere matches around here. I didn't look anywhere else because I knew that I could get them at Ace Hardware. There is an Ace just down the street but Ace is a little pricie. $1.25 for a pack of 250.


I just got back from the local WallyWorld and I was able to snag a double-pack of 250 StrikeAnywhere RedBird matches (500 matches) and I restocked my BOB's with them. Made in the USA and re-distributed here in Canada from Penbroke, ON.

I figure with spring being upon us, they are re-stocking up on their camping supplies for us to purchase again. You might be able to find RedBird matches in the local camping-section of your Walmart ...


----------



## tushay

*Where to find*

Here in CT I work at A Do it best store called Star Hardware in East Windsor and we carry these matches and they sell quite well. So find yourself a Do it best store and ask them to carry them.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Just for general information: the current strike-anywhere matches really suck compared to what was made thirty years ago. With the old matches you could cut the end off (the actual part that you strike) and put the crumbled pieces in a spent primer after you had flattened the "dimple" out of it. Then put the anvil back in and reload it into a cartridge and be pretty sure it would go off when the firing pin hit it. You can use roll caps now and get the same effect. (A good thing to know if there's ever a shortage of factory primers.) The improvised primers work best with black powder because it's easier to ignite.

You can also make precussion caps out of aluminum cans and roll caps. They work pretty good.


----------



## sailaway

Ohio Blue Tips,:congrat: which I believe are still available at Ace Hardware to me are the bes. However, I have to agree with Mosquito Mountain that they suck compared to 30 years ago. I have Diamond Strike Matches, which I believe work best on the striking pad on their box.


----------



## hillbilly

Just scored big this weekend,My wife and I went to the local Amish store and they had Diamond strike anywhere matches for 89 cents for three 250 count boxes.Bought 4 packs which is 12 250 count boxes which was $3.56.My wife wouldn't let me get anymore so will have to go there this week without her.This I think will be a good barter item later and doesn't take up much room.


----------



## marlas1too

one of the old hardware stores around here keeps them in supply i got 10 box,s last time and next time by there ill get 10 more they are only 1.10 a box so ill just keep stocking up--------------remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## sailaway

marlas1too said:


> one of the old hardware stores around here keeps them in supply i got 10 box,s last time and next time by there ill get 10 more they are only 1.10 a box so ill just keep stocking up--------------remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


Hey marlas1too, what brand are they?


----------



## horseman09

Our Ace Hardware carries Diamond Strike Anywhere Kitchen Matches here in NE PA.


----------



## marlas1too

sailaway they are diamond brand and white tips


----------



## testhop

will have to get out in the farmlands as most of the cityshave passed laws to protect
us dummys from hurting our selfs i
i havent been able to buy any in M.D.
went toP.A.and stoped at a little country store and asked if thay had any barn burners (thats what we call them)thay must have to as he asked hoow menyi wanted i said all you have no problum i got 15 boxes if i remember right @1.50 a box 
heasked what i needede so menymatchs for i told him i smoke a pipe all was said 
i think he was just courious and no laws were broken/


----------



## hillbilly

testhop said:


> will have to get out in the farmlands as most of the cityshave passed laws to protect
> us dummys from hurting our selfs i
> i havent been able to buy any in M.D.
> went toP.A.and stoped at a little country store and asked if thay had any barn burners (thats what we call them)thay must have to as he asked hoow menyi wanted i said all you have no problum i got 15 boxes if i remember right @1.50 a box
> heasked what i needede so menymatchs for i told him i smoke a pipe all was said
> i think he was just courious and no laws were broken/


If you would have went to an Amish community they always have them here in Pa and are a lot cheaper usually just bought the 3 pack of 250[total 750 for .89 cents.That is the going price up here


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ace Hardware here has em, 2 bucks a box a 250, ouch! But still, there the only place in the area what's got em.

We got a Amish Store bought 45 miles from us. I feel a road trip comin on next weekend. Just never know what they got I need ta stock up on!


----------



## Emerald

I found some Diamond Strike anywhere matches at Save A lot I know who'd a thunk it?
But downside- it was the 10 little boxes of 32 each for .79 cents. But I picked some up and gonna vac-pack them for the cars and the camper.
And will probably be picking up more and checking the other local SAL store to see if they have the big boxes. (I live almost in the middle between two towns and tend to go back and fourth between the two!)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Got some at Hardware Hank on a road trip. 98 cents a box! I got a few boxes now!


----------



## lotsoflead

do they actually strike anywhere? the ones that were around when I was a kid could and were often set off by a mouse chewing of them, many houses were burnt down that way, or a person carrying them in their pocket would find his pocket on fire by them rubbing together.
I have seen several kinds in the past few yrs, but nothing like the matches from the 40s or 50s. to be safe, Id carry a magnesium fire starter and some tinder.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

lotsoflead said:


> do they actually strike anywhere? the ones that were around when I was a kid could and were often set off by a mouse chewing of them, many houses were burnt down that way, or a person carrying them in their pocket would find his pocket on fire by them rubbing together.
> I have seen several kinds in the past few yrs, but nothing like the matches from the 40s or 50s. to be safe, Id carry a magnesium fire starter and some tinder.


There were a few years where the "strike anywhere" was a big joke. Recently they've gotten better and you can actually get a fire some of the old ways with them but they are still far inferior to the matches of 30 years ago. We have some and I have them in survival kits but we mostly use book matches.


----------



## NaeKid

I have a magnesium fire-starter in my kit and right beside it is a package of strike-anywhere's. I run the strike-anywhere match along the rough-body of the magnesium block and get them to start that way. Works well enough for me.

I have tried the zipper-thing, but, it seems to only work on a metal zipper and not plastic ones. Too smooth I would guess.


----------



## NotSoFast

I remember when I could strike them on my Levi's. Not on the zipper but on the cloth. Of course Levi's were heavier and not as soft as they are now as well.


----------



## lotsoflead

NotSoFast said:


> I remember when I could strike them on my Levi's. Not on the zipper but on the cloth. Of course Levi's were heavier and not as soft as they are now as well.


 i remember that also or with the thumb nail which was fun at the time.. the one thing that sticks out is one of those Eastwood movies where Lee Van Cleef strikes a match on another guys face.lol


----------



## nj_m715

I know this is a long thread and might have been metioned, but I used to "water proof" my bluetip matches by dipping them into melted wax. The wax keeps the tip dry and provides a little extra fuel. Not as good as lifeboat matches, but much cheaper and it works. I would dip 3/4 or so of the match and tip it back and forth until it dryied. Now I prefer cheap lighters. they work wet and burn as long as hold the button down.


----------



## UncleJoe

nj_m715 said:


> I used to "water proof" my bluetip matches by dipping them into melted wax. The wax keeps the tip dry and provides a little extra fuel.


We we're taught this little trick in boy scouts. It really does works well. However... I'm part of the bic lighter troop now also. 
:sssh: Don't tell the scoutmaster.


----------



## nj_m715

I searched high nd low for the blue tip strike anywhere matches that used when camping about 10 yrs ago. I just find them anywhere, only cheap, toothpick thin made in china junk. 

The blue tips would light with just a quick scratch from a finger nail. Doing it with only one hand would impress the youngsters. The matches now on the shelves will light anywhere as long as you strike them on the box


----------



## Salekdarling

nj_m715 said:


> I used to "water proof" my bluetip matches by dipping them into melted wax.


What type of wax do you use to water proof your matches? And where would I find wax to do so?


----------



## nj_m715

Just a fat candle or one of those large bug repellant candles. You could get fancy and melt it with a torch or on a stove, but I just lit the candle and waited a few minutes for a puddle to from. I dipped about 3/4 of the match in the wax and held it for a couple seconds until it cooled. 

When you strike one, you will scratch right through the wax and the match will burn.


----------



## The_Blob

nj_m715 said:


> I searched high nd low for the blue tip strike anywhere matches that used when camping about 10 yrs ago. I just find them anywhere, only cheap, toothpick thin made in china junk.
> 
> The blue tips would light with just a quick scratch from a finger nail. Doing it with only one hand would impress the youngsters. The matches now on the shelves will light anywhere as long as you strike them on the box


Blue Tip name brand matches USED to be made in Wadsworth, Ohio (that's why we have a Blue Tip Festival  ) but they haven't been for years...  the factory has been converted into sublet offices & manufacturing BUT most of the original match equipment is still there & you can find matches on some of the conveyors that still work just fine :2thumb:


----------



## nj_m715

Too bad, they were nice ones. 
Can any one recommend a good brand to get instead? Like I said, most of the one's I find around here (NJ) and even out in Lancaster PA are pretty junky.
A lighter is my first choice, but I like to have to good matches around too. Thanks


----------



## Salekdarling

Thanks for the information. Water proofing my matches tomorrow =)


----------

